# Unisex Names (Name Game)



## Vishnu2 (Jun 24, 2012)

I need names for a Star Tortoise (that are unisex) that is about 2-3 months old. 

For instance: Sheldon if a boy could change into Shelly if later a female.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 24, 2012)

Al...Alice
Andre...Andrea 
Andy...Annie
Bob...Bobette
Bobby...Bobbie 
Carl...Carla
Dan...Danielle
Don...Donna
John...Joan
Johnny...Johnnie
Jackie...Jackie (I've known both)
Joe...JoAnne
Louie...Louise or
Lou...Lou (same spelling)
Kim...Kim (I've known both)
Larry...Larissa
Paul...Paulette or Pauline
Robert, Robbie or Rob...Roberta
Sal (I've known both: the guy was of Italian descent and his name was Salvadore but he went by Sal)
Tommy...Tommie

Good luck!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 24, 2012)

I love Louie or if it's a girl Lu Lu.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is an article about it-
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Ideas-for-Pet-Tortoise-Names#axzz1ylsf7xwZ

or the version in the Library- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/fun-stuff/tortoise-pet-names


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 24, 2012)

Picking out names is fun!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Picking out names is fun!



Lol, and a little hard. It's gotta "stick"


----------

